# Best prescription polarized sunglasses?



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Maui Jim glass is great. Been a customer way to long.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I have Costa 580G scripts. Copper bases with green mirror. They are a little heavy and expensive, but they are excellent.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Costa Rx. I'm on my 2nd pair (will be 60 in May). They're expensive, but so helpful.


----------



## reddoc (Jun 24, 2016)

I know the glass will be heavier but I want the crisper image you get with glass. Thanks for the help so far. Like my wife said "just don't get old!" thanks honey!


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Costa only RX in glass. That is clearest and beat scratch resistant. Costa developed by fisherman for fisherman. 580G copper with green mirror. Other than that it's the correct frame to fit face and head. I have Montauk with fog venting and sweat channel. Love em. Progressive lenses about $650.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Believe it or not Wall mart optical has a great pair. Says FG on the side possible foster grant.
They are black full wrap and only $125; on my second pair in 5 years and they got my script right each time.
also comes in brown with black or amber lens


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I’m on my third pair of Costa RX and am about to buy a fourth with the Sunrise Silver lens.

The first was single vision amber green mirror that are still a great pair of glasses. However the progressive amber lens I got in the second pair were so good that I quit wearing the first. The third pair with progressive green mirror lens are a little better for bright sun.

I’m getting the fourth for low light conditions.

I typically don’t have problems seeing fish that somebody else sees first, but I often have problems with people seeing the fish I see first.

When I let them try my RX glasses they see what they are missing.

Too many people don’t realize they need RX glasses.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dang at my age anymore, I'm getting blind as a bat (or so my kids keep telling me). What really bothers me today is the guy up on the poling platform sometimes sees the fish and telling me where the dang thing is..... and I can't see it hardly anymore. So I just throw over "there" in hopes I don't blink it on it's back.

I got this eye exerciser e-book thing in a few months ago, which is suppose to improve your eyesight. I keep telling me I'm gonna start, but I keep procrastinating to do so. I want to take the easy way out and just get some Costa scripts, but I was wondering if it's better to just get a script for contacts and then keep wearing my same Costa 580's I depend on day in and day out with too many years of reliability.

This is quickly beginning to move up my "important *to-do*" list. 

Price and where on Costa scripts? Progressive bi-focals??


----------



## reddoc (Jun 24, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Dang at my age anymore, I'm getting blind as a bat (or so my kids keep telling me). What really bothers me today is the guy up on the poling platform sometimes sees the fish and telling me where the dang thing is..... and I can't see it hardly anymore. So I just throw over "there" in hopes I don't blink it on it's back.
> 
> I got this eye exerciser e-book thing in a few months ago, which is suppose to improve your eyesight. I keep telling me I'm gonna start, but I keep procrastinating to do so. I want to take the easy way out and just get some Costa scripts, but I was wondering if it's better to just get a script for contacts and then keep wearing my same Costa 580's I depend on day in and day out with too many years of reliability.
> 
> ...


----------



## reddoc (Jun 24, 2016)

The Maui Jims single vision lenses were around $700 and add the price of the frames to that. The bifocal lenses will cost a bit more


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

From the research I did, it seemed only Maui RXs are truly manufactured by the company. Been really happy with mine.

I think Costa RX are outsourced. They may still be very high quality, but why I chose Maui's. Happy to find out I am wrong, but that is my current impression. Wish Maui had something like the low-light Costa's, could use a pair like that.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Costa are not outsourced. In fact they are the only script that performs all work at their Daytona works including script. For script you must go to a Costa authorized optician for measurement etc. There is one authorized web based Costa scripts but I would advise against that for personal attention and price. I got Costa 580 G Amber with green mirror progressive script for $640. My optician extended a 10% discount on frame. That's all in. Big difference between the Wallmart scripts or even Smith's etc. Maui only come in plastic and not the same clarity. My two cents.expensive for all good ones but Costa hands down.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m considering a set a smith chroma pop + for my next set. I have Costa trivex single vision copper now and they are really good. I chose trivex for all of my glasses due to superior impact resistance even in a non-safety frames. 

For those running a progressive lense, does the quality of polarization hold through the transition?


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

One other add to my earlier post my Costa progressive scripts are better than my regular glasses in terms of the prescription- probably due to the clarity and being glass. As for the polarization, it remains the same- no change for entire prescription. The impact resistance and plastic lenses are very important for hunters and shooting etc. For fisherman I suppose an errant clouser could prove interesting though I have hit previous glass pairs in windy striper fishing and while it left a mark on the glass it did not shatter them and that was a 9 wt intermediate line double hauled 
like the ones that imprint onto your back shoulder.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

All prescription lenses are outsourced to either local or national labs. Believe me you want them to be outsourced. The best lenses are high index (1.6 to 1.75) plastic due to weight and eye protection. Not CR39 or glass. Some labs use CAD. Good anti reflective coating is a must. The frame fit/weight and high refractive index lenses are the most important factors for sight fishing. Probably need three pair, high contrast amber, low light red/yellow, green/gray bright sun. Some labs will make various light transmission lenses in these basic color shades. I have been wearing progressive sun lenses for over fifteen years with all types of frames. Larger frame lenses are required for progressive lenses to allow room for the progressive section to work. Any optometrists on the forum please chime in.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Ive got a fishing buddy who worked in the lens industry for years and he would disagree with you SJrobin. Glass being the best for optics, hands down, In His Opinion. He has 10-15years in the lens industry. I'll see if I can get him to chime in this afternoon.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Here is the link that you can read about the Costa in house prescription technology: https://www.costadelmar.com/us/en/prescription-sunglasses/prescription.html I asked them on the phone and they said they do all prescription in house which jived with what the two opticians I priced out told me. All of their approved opticians and also Sport RX send in the frame to Costa for the prescription. Now if you go to a non approved Costa they will outsource. All Costa approved lenses have a laser embedded logo that can only be seen on angle in the glass or plastic lense- it does not impact view in any way due to the process they use. The outsource groups do not have the laser logo.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

7WT said:


> Here is the link that you can read about the Costa in house prescription technology: https://www.costadelmar.com/us/en/prescription-sunglasses/prescription.html I asked them on the phone and they said they do all prescription in house which jived with what the two opticians I priced out told me. All of their approved opticians and also Sport RX send in the frame to Costa for the prescription. Now if you go to a non approved Costa they will outsource. All Costa approved lenses have a laser embedded logo that can only be seen on angle in the glass or plastic lense- it does not impact view in any way due to the process they use. The outsource groups do not have the laser logo.


 I just went to the link and this is new for Costa. Glass and plastic RX is mentioned but no mention of RI of the plastic used. Quality glass does have a slightly higher refractive index than any polymer available but glass is way too heavy for prescription lenses which is the topic. I will call Costa and ask about RI on the plastic lenses they use.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

All I can say is stay as far away from Oakley as possible. My RX lenses have begun to delaminate, and when I called customer service, they told me to "Just buy new ones"
Ha.
You got me for my first couple hundred. Shame on me if I am fooled twice.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Reddoc was asking about Maui glass vs Smith and Costa. True Maui does not make glass and most other do not offer script in glass. Costa offers both glass and plastic scripts in many frames. For me the glass lense is not heavy and I also have a bunch of other plastic. Actually I prefer the glass in terms o weight feel but it is for the superior quality. To each their own.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

I really like my Costa Trivex lens. I can't see ever going back to glass.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the links - going to get some low light glasses this year so will investigate Costa more.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

It also depends if you are near or far sighted. Most of the big manufacturers will not make lens for people that are very far sighted and have a strong Rx.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Doesn't anyone wear contacts. I've worn them for years actually I only wear one in my left eye and none in my right. This allows me to see distance and read. So I have lots of non prescription sun glasses. Just bought 2 pair of Sun Clouds
Now if my cataraks get worse I can get a lens implant. Then I'll be able to read those pesky road signs


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

After attempting to reach Costa today, long hold, I visited a local Costa prescription optometrist and learned something. Costa lab offers two lense materials: glass and Trivex plastic. Costa can not build lenses with a near sighted correction more than +3.0 and that lense is only in Trivex plastic with a refractive index of 1.57. Small corrections are offered in glass but watch the weight.
The shop I visited today offers my script in a Zeiss sense at 1.70 RI which is much thinner and lighter than glass and much thinner and lighter than Trivex. The Zeiss approved labs can build lenses to fit any frame you like. The Zeiss lenses are expensive and some trial lense polymers in Europe are approaching 1.8 RI and may be available next year.


----------



## Danimal (May 17, 2018)

I like my Ray Ban Wayfarers. My Eye DR always has a $35 groupon for $225 towards prescription glasses or sunglasses. I ended up paying around$300 on top of that but got all the bells and whistles including a unconditional warranty.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm glad you guys like your Costas so much. I've only had one pair. On their first attempt the prescription was so far off I couldn't wear them. I sent them back and they redid them for free (of course). Now they are just "off", but not horrible. I'm sure my experience was not representative of their normal work. They are now my back-up's back-up. The best I've had from a pure acuity standpoint were Maui Jims. Beautiful lenses...but $850 all in, as I recall. Now I have about 3 pair from Costco for about $150 each and as far as I can tell they are absolutely perfectly fine. And since they're so much less expensive, I don't mind buying multiple pairs, styles, etc, and I can afford to upgrade them whenever my prescription changes. That works for me, and we're not exactly doing brain surgery with them!


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

i'm curious did you buy your scripts through an authorized Costco prescription dealer in person? I did and mine are literally a better prescription than my regular glasses. I did get the glass lens for clarity purposes.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

7WT said:


> i'm curious did you buy your scripts through an authorized Costco prescription dealer in person? I did and mine are literally a better prescription than my regular glasses. I did get the glass lens for clarity purposes.


I went to my normal eye doctor for the exam and script, then took it to Costco to pick out and order the glasses. Your script needs to be less than a year old. I don't know why they care about that, but they do. They don't have the world's greatest selection of frames, but I've always found some that work for me.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Whoops I meant to say "authorized Costa" prescription dealer not Costco- I was asking about your initial Costa's and got mixed up with the Costco-lol.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

7WT said:


> Whoops I meant to say "authorized Costa" prescription dealer not Costco- I was asking about your initial Costa's and got mixed up with the Costco-lol.


I used a shop in North Carolina that a buddy of mine was really pushing. He was on the Costa pro/guide program I believe. I certainly assume they were an authorized rep, but can’t say I looked into it that carefully. This was probably 5-6 years ago.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

I am on my third pair. I am sold on smith. I have glass amber lenses just for distance (because I didn't know better) and I like them a lot. Also later i bought rose low light plastic lenses (chroma-pop I think) they get lighter and darker w the sun. I absolutely love them for driving and wear them every day. A couple months after buying them I was running my boat after putting a new fuel tank in it and it was rough! I wanted to video tape the motor running - so I grabbed my phone to video it for the wife and while holding my phone with both hands the boat dug in right and I flipped heels over head right out of the boat at 25 knots.. needless to say I bought a new pair of glasses and a new phone. I got the 2nd pair from Patty at "eye and eye" off of sunset dr in miami and she suggested putting the reader a little lower than normal so when walking down a gunnel or getting off the platform you don't get thrown by the difference from the reading portion of the prescription (*brilliant*). It works great and I can read the GPS without adding readers! The glass amber lenses are better for sight fiahing. The rose ones are great all around glasses and I don't change them unless I am looking for fish once the sun is up.

I fished with a very well respected tournament guide recently and his opinion is that the ONLY lenses is the smith amber glass lense. 

As well, a guy I met recently was in the keys and on a few overcast days swore that the tarpon were glowing while wearing the real low light smith almost clear lens.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

FWIW, currently 20% off at Smith’s site. Smith20is the code iirc. It works for RX too.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’m planning to try a pair of smith RX. I’m thinking cromopop due to fishing late mostly.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

I’ve been thrilled with Costas for decades. The only hitch was I got talked into plastic lenses by the helper at the optometrist - they fogged due to salt scoring in months, replaced with glass, fixed the problem. Good warranty, I’m sold


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backwater said:


> Dang at my age anymore, I'm getting blind as a bat (or so my kids keep telling me). What really bothers me today is the guy up on the poling platform sometimes sees the fish and telling me where the dang thing is..... and I can't see it hardly anymore. So I just throw over "there" in hopes I don't blink it on it's back.
> 
> I got this eye exerciser e-book thing in a few months ago, which is suppose to improve your eyesight. I keep telling me I'm gonna start, but I keep procrastinating to do so. I want to take the easy way out and just get some Costa scripts, but I was wondering if it's better to just get a script for contacts and then keep wearing my same Costa 580's I depend on day in and day out with too many years of reliability.
> 
> ...


Depends on script. I cannot get sunglasses in glass because I have to much astigmatism. If I could wear contacts I would go that route, but I can't, then you can just buy a new pair of sunglasses off the rack when you scratch or lose your old ones. I used to get progressive lens in my sunglasses not anymore, I found that it is much easier to navigate uneven rocks when wading streams for trout, boat decks, etc... without them. I can still tie saltwater tippets without glasses on, and when out west I wear a pair of flip down magnifiers on my hat bill for those tiny flies and tippets.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

sjrobin said:


> After attempting to reach Costa today, long hold, I visited a local Costa prescription optometrist and learned something. Costa lab offers two lense materials: glass and Trivex plastic. Costa can not build lenses with a near sighted correction more than +3.0 and that lense is only in Trivex plastic with a refractive index of 1.57. Small corrections are offered in glass but watch the weight.
> The shop I visited today offers my script in a Zeiss sense at 1.70 RI which is much thinner and lighter than glass and much thinner and lighter than Trivex. The Zeiss approved labs can build lenses to fit any frame you like. The Zeiss lenses are expensive and some trial lense polymers in Europe are approaching 1.8 RI and may be available next year.


My optometrist has my lenses made by lab and puts them in my costas also.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Costa and Smith are top quality. You also get to pay for the name too. Personally, I am a long time Costa fan. Buddy of mine really likes his Wiley X scrips.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I love my Smith scripts. 
And it your ex-military you can get s hefty discount through Experticity. Wish I would have done it years ago.


----------

